# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Endrrat...

## Serioze

Shpesh-here shikojm endrra te ndryshme...te cilat behen pjes e jetes sone.
Dikush  shprehet se jane paralajmeruese per nje te ardhme te afert ose ajo qe ne nuk kemi realizuar gjate dites na shfaqen naten ne enderr...
Ne kete teme do te doja qe kush ka deshire te tregoje ndonje enderr te veten, dhe antaret pasues t'a shpjegojn ne menyren qe dine(qofte edhe nga informacionet qe kemi marr nga prinderit ose gjysherit tane).

Persh- une sa here qe shikoja sende me ngjyre te kuqe-mami me thonte-"nje deshire do te realizohet se shpejti".
Ose -kur e shikoja veten ne ujra te turbullta-"Nje grip po afrohej"
etj....

----------


## Serioze

Nga nje dorshkrim po ju tregoj disa  shpjegime endrrash...

Meat-mish
........................
1-Kur shikon ne enderr mish-lumturi
2-mish i zier-melankoli
3-mish rosto-do merresh bekim
4-mish e skuqur-do paguhesh mir per te bere 1 te keqe
5-mish derri-do jesh me fat
6-mish biftek-do te kesh jet te lehte
7-mish qengji-lumturia do jet e sigurt
8-duke blere mish-do fitosh para ne loje
9-mish i kafsheve te egra-do te kesh shqetesime
10-mish zogu fazani-do te fitosh te holla(para)
11-duke hedhur mish-kujdes..nje rrezik afer
12-duke gatuar mish per vete-ndryshim ne gjerat qe ju rrethojn
13-duke gatuar mish per te tjeret-i dashuri/a po ua dredh  :perqeshje:

----------


## Serioze

Melody-melodi
......................
1-Duke kenduar 1 melodi te kendshme - suksesi do jet pran jush
2-duke degjuar te tjeret duke kenduar - siguri ne nje martese te lumtur
3-duke luajtu nje melodi ne piano - punet do te perparojn
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

Sa  tem e  mir  sdi  a  din  najkush  me  ,mi  spjegu  endrrat se  shoh  shume shpesh  ahaha  kjet  i  kisha  tregu  qitu

----------


## Serioze

Nisja Elonesaa ..se do mundohemi me ti shpjeguar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

A mund te me Shpjegoj dikush nje enderr te Frykshme qe kam pa?

----------


## Serioze

..patjeter...shume endrra kane shpjegime...

----------


## Serioze

> A mund te me Shpjegoj dikush nje enderr te Frykshme qe kam pa?



..zakonisht para se te fillosh te tregosh endrren ..thuhet - ..per hajer ishalla .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shofer

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...ACqeJauOxqXgNQ

----------


## Tipiku

> ..zakonisht para se te fillosh te tregosh endrren ..thuhet - ..per hajer ishalla ..


Hajrin ndoshta shef ti po ec mo po te tregoj Endren dhe po pres Shpjegimin

* Gjithmon
para se te fle apo mbyll syt nuk rri pa permendur
Allahun, sepse ndihem me e mbrojtur..Une fle ne
guzhine dhe dera e guzhines lidhet me korridorin,
mirepo ne korridor eshte erresire totale...Ishte nje periudh qe zgjohesha gjthmone ne te njejtin orar,vne
oren 3 te mengjesit..Sikur me zgjonte njeri, sikur me
terhiqte jastikun dhe ne momentin qe ktheja koken
nga dera. Nje nate po ne te njejten ore,u zgjova ktheva koken nga korridori, shoh tek
dera nje vajze me flok te gjata te zeza, fustan te gjat te zi dhe ftyra nuk ishte e frikshme apo e shemtuar nuk me pa me inat por 
Prape mua me friksoj shume ajo thjesht kaloj dhe me pa. O
zot, nuk di si tja u shpjegoj, u tmerrova,,nuk i flisja dojt as nuk me foli
 vetem pash qe drejt meje shikimin e saj te  shndritshem.u tmerrova! Edhe sot e kesaj dite me me kujtohet frika nga ajo ftyra e saj njekosisht nuk eshte e njohur aspak nga une.*

----------


## Serioze

Duke permbledhur nga njohurite qe kam lexuar dhe degjuar eshte  42 per qind e popullsise qe vuan pjeserisht ose vazhdimisht nga shqetesimet e gjumit.

SOMNAMBULIZMI
Ndodh veçanërisht në një periudhë stresi apo ankthi.

Tipiku 
Ti vazhdon ta shikosh akoma kete enderr? Apo endrra te tilla?

----------


## Tipiku

Une thash mos do me kesh shpjegu endren ti me pyt a shef akoma te tilla ?  :i ngrysur: 


Edhe nje gje qe harrova te tregoj une isha ne enderr dhe u zgjova per te pare kte fragment i cili nuk ndodhi aspak ne Enderr por ne realitet jam cuar kastile pas pak minutash qe te vertetoja a po enderroja apo ishte realitet !!!!!!

----------


## Serioze

Po pra pikerisht kjo pjes e gjumit me kete lloj sjellje quhet SOMNAMBULIZM.

----------


## Tipiku

> Po pra pikerisht kjo pjes e gjumit me kete lloj sjellje quhet SOMNAMBULIZM.


Tashti ti do me te shpjegu ca o somambulizmi?
SOMAMBULIZMI eshte kur njeriu cohet ne nje faze te gjumit pa vedijen e tij dhe kryen veprime qe nuk i mban mend dhe vetem kur zgjohet e shikon qe eshte diku ku nuk eshte Krevati i tij.

Une mendoj se kam pasur nje Vegim Astral
Qe do te thote per pak caste ne nje faze te
Gjumit shpirti mund te shkeputet pa mbartjen e trupit
Dhe te kete vegime te nje vendi ku mund te ket qene dhe me trup
Ose shikon ndodhi qe ndodhin ne ato momente.
Kjo qe them une eshte provuar dhe shkencerisht po aceptohet.

----------


## Serioze

> * Gjithmon
> para se te fle apo mbyll syt nuk rri pa permendur
> Allahun, sepse ndihem me e mbrojtur..Une fle ne
> guzhine dhe dera e guzhines lidhet me korridorin,
> mirepo ne korridor eshte erresire totale...Ishte nje periudh qe zgjohesha gjthmone ne te njejtin orar,vne
> oren 3 te mengjesit..Sikur me zgjonte njeri, sikur me
> terhiqte jastikun dhe ne momentin qe ktheja koken
> nga dera. Nje nate po ne te njejten ore,u zgjova ktheva koken nga korridori, shoh tek
> dera nje vajze me flok te gjata te zeza, fustan te gjat te zi dhe ftyra nuk ishte e frikshme apo e shemtuar nuk me pa me inat por 
> ...


Pershendetje Tipiku

Nga permbajtja e endrres mendoj se nuk eshte Vegim Astral,sepse ti tregon per nje femer imagjinare e cila nuk egzistuar ne dhomen tende realisht.Vegimi Astral ndodh ne raste te rralla kur nje person eshte ne gjendje kome ose peson nje vdekje klinike etj, pak a shum nje pamje e till...



..dikush qe mund te lexoje endrren tende mund te mendoje egzistencen e nje hijeje...por as kjo nuk esht e mundur,sepse hija thone eshte transparente pa ngjyre ose gri e bardhe.

Prandaj po t'a shpjegoj ne menyre popullore.
Kur shikon veten me floke te gjate thone ke hall,por ti ske pare veten por nje femer ...pra halli eshte diku tjeter.Dhe ai veshtimi qe ty te ka frikesuar...them qe X person ka nevoje per ndihmen tende, ose ti me dashje a padashje mund t'a kesh lenduar kete person(mund te kesh hyre ne gjynah).
Femrat ne endrra sjellin ters zakonisht ,aq me teper qe ti e ke pare te veshur me te zeza dhe floke te gjata..por kjo per ty eshte nje e kaluar tashme . Te uroj qe endrra te tilla qe te sjellin frik mos te shikosh me asnjeher...por vetem endrra te bukura   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Serioze dijke ti shpjegosh endrrat? :buzeqeshje: 

Me pare shihja shume endrra,duke me ndjekur e nuk mund te ikja...por ka kohe qe nuk shohe me .

----------


## Tipiku

> Pershendetje Tipiku
> 
> Nga permbajtja e endrres mendoj se nuk eshte Vegim Astral,sepse ti tregon per nje femer imagjinare e cila nuk egzistuar ne dhomen tende realisht.Vegimi Astral ndodh ne raste te rralla kur nje person eshte ne gjendje kome ose peson nje vdekje klinike etj, pak a shum nje pamje e till...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..dikush qe mund te lexoje endrren tende mund te mendoje egzistencen e nje hijeje...por as kjo nuk esht e mundur,sepse hija thone eshte transparente pa ngjyre ose gri e bardhe.
> 
> ...


Flm Shume Per Shpjegimin Serioze  :buzeqeshje: 
Mendoni qe njerzit qe te Shpjegojn Endrrat Mundohen te Pyesin per Jeten Tuaj Private para se ti shpjegojn ato apo Fallxhoret si i thone ?

Athere po ju tregoj Histori tjeter.
Para shume Vitesh Jetoja ne Emigrim Dhe Nje Dite te Bukur Vere
Ne Vendin Ku jetoja Kishte Shume Refugjat.
Aty Fola me Dike Nga Afganistani me ate pak Anglishte te Lodhur qe ishte Bashkmoshatari im.
Dhe ai ishte ,qe kaq vjet ne Emigrim dhe ishte i Merzitur Per Familjen
Ne Muhabet e Siper ai me Ofroi te Konsumonim Opium per tu Larguar nga Dhimbja e Momentit dhe Mungesa e Familjes.
Pas Ksaj Une U Mbydha ne Dhomen Time Dhe Me Zuri Gjumi.
Ishte Hera e Pare qe Konsumoja Droge.
Ne Gjum Mu Shfaqen Shume Vegime si tip Fragmentesh dhe fotografi apo Castesh Sdi si ta Shpjegoj.
Nga Ai Moment Kujtoj Shume Por Shumica e Atyre Fragmente me Kane Ndodhur Me Te Vertet.

Per Arsye Private po ju shfaq vetem disa:
*
Ne Njerin Nga Vegimet Pash veten time duke Qare Nga Nje Dhimbje e Tmershme qe ishte Thyerja e Kembes
Kjo Ndodhi Kur u ktheva ne Shqiperi.

Nje Tjter ishte une me 2 Persona te tjere qe Udhetonim me Nje Furgon Qe isha une Shoferi
Dhe Perplaseshim 
Prape Kjo Ndodhi pas shume Vitesh me Furgonin e Punes ku punoja dhe saktesisht ishin dhe 2 personat ne Makine.

Kame Pare Vllain Tim qe do te Gezohej nga Lindja e Nje Femije e Cila ishte Goce,Ne Ate kohe Vllai im nuk ishte as i Martuar*

Kam Pare edhe shume gjera te tjera qe jane gjera Private dhe nuk mund ti ndaj me ju.
Bile edhe Vdekjen time edhe Sa Fmi do te kem etj etj.

Nga Ajo mendoj Une Them qe ne Trurin e njeriut Ekziston nje Qender Funksionale qe mund te Aktivizohet Vetem nje here ne Jete dhe Nepermjet saj mund te Shohesh te Ardhmen Tende.Mendoj qe Asgje nuk mund te jete e pashpjegushme perderisa Ekziton Energjia dhe Ne jemi Pjese e Saj ne kte Univers.

----------


## Serioze

> Serioze dijke ti shpjegosh endrrat?
> 
> Me pare shihja shume endrra,duke me ndjekur e nuk mund te ikja...por ka kohe qe nuk shohe me .


Nete 
Nuk di aq shum sa duhet,dhe ne kete teme mund te tregoje endrren qe do gjthsecili dhe mund te jap shpjegimin e mundshem kush di e kush do  :buzeqeshje: .

Persa i perket endrrave qe ti i ke pare,mua me duken ne forme ankthi qe shpesh here na kap kur jemi ne gjume.Per t'iu shmangur kesaj gjendje duhet mos te flem ne pozicionin me shpin sepse ne ate pozicion te kap ankthi me teper.
Persh. si ne foton e meposhtme endrra te tilla shikohen kur flen ne pozicionin e numrit 4 dhe 6




Pozicioni me i pershtatshem per mos t'u shfaqur endrra me ankth numri 1 dhe 2

----------


## Tipiku

7 Qenka Pozicioni im i Preferuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Serioze

Endrrat qe ne shikojm here i mbajm mend e here jo.
Une po ju tregoj dy nga endrrat e mija qe nuk i harroj dot.

Ne moshen adoleshences shikoja ne enderr sikur fluturoja.
Kjo enderr perseritej gati cdo nate...ishte ndjenje shum e bukur,sa kur zgjohesha me vinte  keq qe thjesht isha ne enderr e jo ne realitet.
U be koh qe nuk e shikoj kete enderr  :i ngrysur: 

Kurse endrra tjeter,(para 2 vitesh)8
me dolen ne enderr,dy nga vellezerit e mi te dashur(qe jetonin ne emigracion shume larg meje),ne nje tip grope me uje qe ishte thithese.Uji filloi te ktheheh ne balte e balta filloi ti thithte vellezerit dalngadal...Ne momentin qe balta  edhe pak u mbulonte koken, ata i japin doren njeri tjetrit dhe dalin nga ajo vorbull e marrin frym thell.

Te nesermen ishte dite e premte.Ia tregoj shoqes time te ngushte endrren e i them jam shume e shqetesuar.
Ajo me keshilloi te fal dicka ndonje femije ose ndonje jetimi (si nijet) per vellezerit dhe ashtu veprova.I dhash nje dymijleksh nje jetimeje e ia tregova arsyen.Ajo  uroi "Zoti ua largofte rreziqet"

Mbusha telefonin me leke dhe i mora vellezerit ne tel.( gje qe se beja shpesh,se zakonisht me merrnin ata ne telefon)
Si jeni i pyes direkt sa e hapin tel.--me mire me thone-SHPETUAM VDEKJES-.Po ty kush te tregoi- me pyeten ata te habitur.Ju pash ne enderr- u thash .
Ata u kishin shpetuar per mrekulli nje aksidenti fatal qe i'u kishte ndodhur atje ku jetonin  :buzeqeshje: 

Kto dy endrra qendrojn akoma te fresketa ne kujtesen time .

----------

